# Any one ever trained in the  philippines



## TallAdam85 (Nov 6, 2003)

I have a question. How many people been to the  philippines and trained in there martial arts over there? Is it hard to find a school that will let outsiders train. Are the weapons cheaper? just wondering


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Nov 6, 2003)

never trained in philippines, but i know weapons are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cheaper.

a pair of sticks, not just plain rattan sticks but with burnt patterns, carvings, coating, and wahtever else youd want on your sticks to make them fancy and all, would jsut cost you about 200Pesos = 4us$ = 5can$.  and this includes a canvas case by the way.

even the most expenisve sticks in philippines are still going to be cheaper compared to the price here in the west of course.

bladed weapons arent a problem either.  you might even get to design your own blades if the smith youre dealing with is nice.  but yeah, weapons there are cheap.


----------



## Black Grass (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *I have a question. How many people been to the  philippines and trained in there martial arts over there? Is it hard to find a school that will let outsiders train. Are the weapons cheaper? just wondering *



As d. dela vega said the weapons are cheap (inexpesive) but they can be cheap (i.e. crap)  too. Especially sticks I ran into a lot of light rattan that I don't really care for. As long as you don't expect katana quality there are some good working blades like bolo. If you are looking for things like as Kris well that gets harded most of what I ran into even in Mindanao was tourist tringit(sp?).

As for finding training if you looking for arnis/eskrima/kali then yes it is hard to find. You can open up a phonebook and find tae kwan do, aikido, and karate but no FMA. 


Regards,
Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 6, 2003)

Never trained in the Philippines.

You will have no problem finding excellent instruction.

Two possible choices (out of many good ones):

http://www.doceparesinternational.com/
http://www.customfighting.com/Pekiti-Tirsia-Kali.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## bart (Nov 6, 2003)

I've trained in the Philippines, but not extensively. Most of my training has been here in the US. I trained a little at my high school in Manila and then at a series of seminars and private lessons when I visited Cebu. It's hard to find good training if you don't know where to look. It's easier if you know where to go and what the local terminology is. There are some excellent resources at www.martialartsresource.com and there are the ones that Steve shows in his earlier post. There's a lot of training available in Metro Manila and Cebu City. 

As for training outsiders, most of them are pretty cool. They're more interested in whether or not you're a good person rather than whether you are "one of them". 

Weapons are cheaper, but it's all relative to where you shop. Tourist traps cost tourist type money; local shops that cater to locals cost a lot less and have more variety.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 6, 2003)

well cheap sticks are great they way u go threw them and lose or brake them so cheap is good problay just alot to send them over by mail or in suitcases


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 6, 2003)

No I have no trained, in the PI. I would like to visit, and talk to many of the Manongs and listen to what they have to say.

Yet, I enjoy my training here state side with a very respectable Eskrimadore.

:asian:


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Nov 11, 2003)

I trained in the Philippines. ANd it is true sticks are inexpensive their. If you go to Quiapo you can buy them cheap. Quaipo is part of downtown Manila. Here you can find different schools. You can find the Yaw yan (filipino kickboxing) Kombatan/modern arnis of GM Ernesto Presas(my instructor) others are japanese or korean ars. 
Now you can also visit Rizal park also known as Luneta park by the grandstand near Manila hotel. On sundays you will find many arnis groups. Kalis Illustrisimo people, Doblete rapillon of GM Joe mena and others.
 If you are in Quezon city you can go to University of the PHilippines Diliman. Where the Lightning Scientific arnis international people workout. 
In Greenhills you'll find Boby silver Tabimina of Balintawak arnis escrima. He has his website. 
I forgot where the Pekiti tirsia manila pitbulls are located. But they have there website too. 

Bart was right about how the groups are. It doesn't matter what your race, color, creed or religion is. What matters is you are a good person and that you don't show any atitude. Just be humble, low key and interested. They don't like cocky people. You get challenged that way. In Muntinlupa near Alabang the WEKAF group is there. 

Filipinos are by nature hospitable and courteous people. So just be yourself. Most people don't know (filipinos) what the hell arnis/escrima/ kali is. because unfortunately we like the foreigh stuff. 
PM me and I will give you some info on my Gm and some others I might have missed.

About weapons, there are tourist pieces and real ones. YOu just have to know where to find them. Kris, kampilans, Barongs. are hard to find. Balisongs are not. Itaks or bolos are easy. Books are hard to find too. The most common are the Presas brothers books- GM Remy's books and GM Ernesto Presas books.


----------

